# Major discovery!



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

[20] Johan (#): hey
[20] Rui : hey man
[20] Rui : so, u went and tried?
[20] Johan (#): yep didnt work
[20] Johan (#): i didnt tremble
[20] Johan (#): i can fake it, but it doesnt go automaticly
[20] Rui : shake consciously first
[20] Rui : keep faking
[20] Johan (#): k
[20] Rui : but wait
[20] Rui : there is a point
[20] Rui : where u will start to just be in flow
[20] Rui : try to dance
[20] Rui : dance like crazy
[20] Rui : i mean this can be done
[20] Rui : everybody can do it
[20] Rui : u start to dance until u lose control
[20] Rui : and it flows automatically
[20] Johan (#): k.. before or after trembling ?
[20] Rui : hey, ive done it in the threathre workshop!
[20] Rui : it was great, it was like, "hey, these folks are doing what i did!"
[20] Johan (#):
[20] Rui : so its not weird, its even arty!
[20] Rui : body expression stuff
[20] Johan (#): so what are you doing socially ?
[20] Rui : great
[20] Johan (#): do you have enough friends etc. ?
[20] Rui : my social mask is great
[20] Rui : yeah i've stumbled along with great dispair on that area
[20] Johan (#): hmm... im always great and powerfull when i meet someone the first time, but after that.....
[20] Rui : mostly for not having health and couldnt relate
[20] Rui : enough friends i have yeah
[20] Rui : and i've made some new ones
[20] Rui : which is great
[20] Rui : that makes you proud and all that
[20] Johan (#): does it make you feel less dp/dr?
[20] Rui : now i basically speak with anyone
[20] Rui : less
[20] Rui : it just connects me
[20] Rui : it forces me not to think of pain
[20] Rui : and it can go and just disappear for awhile
[20] Johan (#): for me its always the first time when i meet someone i feel good and powerful, then i talk about my shit and things go really bad... i dont know what to talk about anymore etc.
[20] Johan (#): i think a big part of dp/dr is being a victim
[20] Rui : dont talk about the shit!
[20] Rui : hell
[20] Rui : even my best friend doesn know half of it
[20] Rui : they just think i have some pains here and there
[20] Rui : yeah, well
[20] Rui : theres one thing u can do
[20] Rui : and that takes no effort
[20] Rui : dont externalize it
[20] Rui : u can think of it and all that
[20] Rui : but speach..speach u control
[20] Johan (#): yeah i know... i flower* up two relationships already by doing that
[20] Rui : i never externalize crap
[20] Rui : just some bursts here and there
[20] Rui : or when im alone
[20] Rui : socially
[20] Rui : hell
[20] Johan (#): now with this gf i also talked about it, the first month was great until i talked about it now the relation is a mess
[20] Rui : im the funny guy around
[20] Rui : yeah
[20] Johan (#): you know what the frontpage of dpselfhelp.com says 'dp/dr is an out of body experience'... well thats the solution, duh being in your body again
[20] Johan (#): i think i will try dance classes too...
[20] Johan (#): they might help
[20] Rui : im still lagging in that gf department
[20] Johan (#): yeah.. i noticed that dp/dr'ers are weird with getting gf's
[20] Rui : although i can relate and create atraction... it just dones feel confortable
[20] Johan (#): me too... i have very weird thoughts about hitting on girls etc.
[20] Johan (#): exactly
[20] Johan (#): we are just a bunch of thinkers...
[20] Johan (#): overthinkers
[20] Johan (#): we just don't DO we THINK
[20] Johan (#): and thats the last thing you should do if you want a gf.
[20] Johan (#): o my god.. im now talking with another guy from dpselfhelp.com, a dutch guy like me... he's soooooo stubborn, he's so sure he has brain damage, brain tumor, whatever... im trying to convince him about the body theory for 3 days now.... pffff
[20] Johan (#): flower*.... he's sooooooooooooooo stubborn.....
[20] Rui : sorry folks here...
[20] Johan (#): sjeeeees, he found a new decease....
[20] Johan (#): he just doesn't want to understand its just fear...
[20] Johan (#): ok this guy wants to talk with you if thats ok with you... his msn is [email protected]
[20] Johan (#): aaaaarrrgh, this guy is sooooooo frustrating....
[20] Johan (#): u there?
[20] Rui : cant talk now, ppl around
[20] Johan (#): k
[20] Rui : umm
[20] Rui : why he wants to talk to yet other guy?
[20] Rui : confirmation of disease?..heh
[20] Johan (#): because he's a stubborn *****
[20] Johan (#):
[20] Rui : invite him on this window
[20] Johan (#): i cant, im running msn on meebo.com
[20] Johan (#): just invite him thru his email
[20] Rui : not online
[20] Johan (#): btw i just thought of something... i think dp/dr'ers were bullied in school and because of this became fearfull early in life....
[20] Johan (#): there was a poll about this
[20] Johan (#): 95% of dp/dr'ers were bullied
[20] Rui : yep...bullied here
[20] Johan (#): yep thought so
[20] Johan (#):
[20] Johan (#): me too
[20] Rui : trauma
[20] Johan (#): i think we just found the cause
[20] Rui : interesting...
[20] Johan (#): well, i got bullied, then weed, then a trauma
[20] Johan (#): enough reason for dp/dr
[20] Rui : no weeds here
[20] Rui : that bully thing...
[20] Rui : yes, it makes sense
[20] Johan (#): yeah well, it doesnt matter anyway... it doesnt matter how big your trauma is, if it was caused by weed or whatever, dp/dr is always the same
[20] Rui : i had a lot of distorted memories of those times
[20] Johan (#): yeah me too
[20] Rui : i just fry them
[20] Rui : u that the saying
[20] Rui : you can always have a happy childhood?
[20] Rui : i did this and it was hilarious
[20] Rui : i went into the memories and used my new social self there
[20] Rui : just imagining things differently
[20] Rui : u fry the memories
[20] Johan (#): did it work ?
[20] Johan (#): btw what is your msn id ? i will send it to that guy
[20] Rui : yeah, lol i just remember the re-framing i did
[20] Johan (#): i will post a topic btw on dpselfhelp.com about the bully thing...
[20] Rui : u talked bully, and i got that re-framing
[20] Johan (#):
[20] Rui : i will do 15 minutes of it again today
[20] Rui : go back, go back to the bully
[20] Rui : and kick the hell out of him!
[20] Johan (#): i forgot it fully
[20] Johan (#): btw, can you give me your msn id ? (cant find it now, using meebo.com) so i can give it to that guy ?
[20] Rui : yeah
[20] Rui : [email protected]
[20] Rui : but if he doesnt have solutions...
[20] Johan (#): just a warning, he's exxxxttrreemly stubborn
[20] Rui : i dont want a negative guy on msn
[20] Rui : enough of that on the foruns
[20] Johan (#): he doesn't, i just try being an angel and save everyone
[20] Rui : lol
[20] Johan (#): hmm yeah, sorry for that
[20] Johan (#): one sec, im posting about the bully thing on dpselfhelp
[20] Rui : the cause is just an interesting bit
[20] Rui : frying the memories can be a good thing if someone goes back frequently there
[20] Rui : and it doesnt hurt if you do it for sport one or two times
[20] Johan (#): yep... but i think you should first take revenge mentally
[20] Rui : but this thing is way overgeneralized now
[20] Rui : yeah its good
[20] Rui : i mean
[20] Rui : all this is agressivness held in
[20] Rui : i feel heat and hurt
[20] Johan (#): what is the cause of depression!
[20] Rui : i feel pain and hot
[20] Johan (#): FEEL IT
[20] Rui : like yesterday when i got anger
[20] Johan (#): and you will feel again
[20] Rui : when i get anget i get better
[20] Rui : it releases something
[20] Rui : like levine stuff
[20] Rui : release
[20] Rui : the problem is
[20] Rui : there always something!
[20] Johan (#): or by doing f.e. what i do, kickboxing
[20] Rui : yeah...
[20] Johan (#): we need self esteem, LOTS of them
[20] Rui : yeeah
[20] Rui : u do good with that?
[20] Johan (#): that i mean
[20] Johan (#): not really, dont know why
[20] Johan (#): i dont have the energy
[20] Rui : yeah
[20] Rui : i though about something on those lines
[20] Rui : perhaps yoga is too soft
[20] Rui : perhaps i need to get physical
[20] Rui : yoga classes are so screwed sometimes
[20] Johan (#): i know when i was really positive before this I made my pains in life my strong point... like you guys didnt went thru the same, so im better! Now i became a victim again and became jealouse on people
[20] Rui : the pain
[20] Rui : golly
[20] Rui : i dont know how i do it
[20] Rui : i just do it, and make jokes and stuff
[20] Johan (#): turn from a victim into a victor
[20] Johan (#): and you're out of dp/dr
[20] Rui : umm
[20] Rui : yeah
[20] Rui : i still feel bad about the past
[20] Rui : not going back
[20] Rui : just saying...oh on, bla bla
[20] Johan (#): i think we should become bullies
[20] Rui : not a victimization
[20] Rui : more like "why didnt i started ealier"
[20] Johan (#): yeah i know
[20] Johan (#): but thats just being negatie
[20] Johan (#): negative i mean
[20] Rui : yeah
[20] Rui : sure
[20] Rui : that bully thing
[20] Johan (#): if you're totally positive you forget about any lost time
[20] Rui : actually im getting more and more proactive now
[20] Rui : on many areas
[20] Rui : thats a victor of sorts
[20] Johan (#): of sorts ?
[20] Rui : its painful but i take 150% the pain
[20] Rui : to get better
[20] Rui : more and more
[20] Johan (#): yeah
[20] Rui : the physical pain is excruciating
[20] Johan (#): you mean headaches ?
[20] Rui : thats the sorts
[20] Rui : pain all over
[20] Johan (#): christ
[20] Rui : fibro like stuff
[20] Rui : i just get that in and out
[20] Rui : dp goes with it
[20] Rui : its my main problem
[20] Johan (#): negative mode: why does god has to suffer the sufferers again ??
[20] Rui : ummm
[20] Rui : i think food has a lot to do with it
[20] Rui : my yet another take on this
[20] Rui : candida
[20] Rui : candida infection
[20] Rui : there was some talk about that on dpself
[20] Johan (#): aah that reminds me to take my b6, b-complex, omega 3, calcium and magnesium one sec
[20] Johan (#): o one sec
[20] Rui : heh
[20] Johan (#): thats interesting
[20] Johan (#): what about candida ?
[20] Johan (#): i had that
[20] Rui : its a fungus
[20] Rui : really?
[20] Johan (#): yeah
[20] Rui : doctors cured it?
[20] Johan (#): yes
[20] Rui : i never took that approach on docs
[20] Rui : ummm
[21] Rui : interesting
[21] Johan (#): but what about candida ?
[21] Rui : u had symphons?
[21] Johan (#): (not that i believe that can cause dp/dr)
[21] Johan (#): yep
[21] Rui : what kind, can i ask?
[21] Johan (#): nooooo idea
[21] Rui : the symphoms
[21] Rui : what symphotms
[21] Johan (#): ah, well those are quite emberrasing
[21] Rui : only intestinal stuff?
[21] Rui : localized?
[21] Johan (#): yes i believe so
[21] Rui : from what i read on the net
[21] Rui : candida can cause all kind of havoc
[21] Rui : it releases neurotoxins
[21] Johan (#): havoc ?
[21] Johan (#): i see
[21] Johan (#): so what is the cure
[21] Rui : http://ibdcrohns.about.com/cs/candida/a/candida.htm
[21] Rui : im trying garlic now
[21] Rui : its a powerful anti-fungus
[21] Rui : but the problem is that
[21] Johan (#): anyway, i really really dont believe candida can cause this.. im quite sure its nothing psychical.. its all fear
[21] Rui : u must do things right
[21] Rui : and i dont know even if i have the bug
[21] Rui : i needed a meter on that
[21] Rui : like infection ratio
[21] Rui : or else its a shot on the dark
[21] Rui : u have to be gluten free diet
[21] Rui : i agree
[21] Rui : thats just another take
[21] Rui : at least we have working theories
[21] Johan (#): hmm.. i had a white tongue for a long time
[21] Johan (#): but not anymore
[21] Rui : yeah me too
[21] Johan (#): but really, i would LOVE to believe that this shit is the cause... but do you believe it yourself ?
[21] Rui : dunno
[21] Rui : like i said
[21] Rui : to make it right
[21] Rui : u have to go on a strict diet
[21] Johan (#): everybody on the forum has big traumas or whatever.
[21] Rui : i needed a confirmation
[21] Johan (#):
[21] Rui : perhaps i will go to doc with these explicit goal
[21] Johan (#): hmm.. how would they indicate it ?
[21] Rui : dunno
[21] Johan (#): ok i will do that too, tomorrow or the day after
[21] Rui : at least a prescription for anti-fungus
[21] Rui : do what?
[21] Johan (#): to get a check
[21] Johan (#): do you think they can see it in your blood ?
[21] Rui : yes
[21] Rui : i dunno
[21] Johan (#): hmm
[21] Rui : i will have to do that too
[21] Johan (#): ok lets both have those checks
[21] Johan (#): when can you go ?
[21] Rui : im going to this guy but i dont think he can assess it
[21] Rui : perhaps he can, perhaps not
[21] Rui : hes a food advisor
[21] Rui : im going in so he can at least give me a working knowledge on foods
[21] Johan (#): k... i will go to a medical clinic
[21] Rui : i went to a workshop with him about "emotions and food"
[21] Rui : that got me interested so i agended an appointment
[21] Johan (#): what should i say ? that i once had candida and that i want to see if its over ?
[21] Rui : i dont even know what doc can better assess that
[21] Rui : im a bit fed up with docs
[21] Johan (#): yeah me too
[21] Johan (#): i think we would feel a lot better when we wouldn't be on the dpselfhelp.com forum, when we wouldn't talk about it and wouldnt see docs every now and then
[21] Rui : brb
[21] Rui : i dont have a great connection with the forum
[21] Rui : i think thats important
[21] [email protected]: has joined the chat
[21] Rui : has joined the chat
[21] [email protected]: has joined the chat
[21] Rui : hey
[21] Rui : ure there?
[21] [email protected]: yes
[21] [email protected]: ah johan is also there
[21] Rui : yeah
[21] [email protected]: ok
[21] Rui : were talking about solution here wilter
[21] Rui : want to add in?
[21] [email protected]: yes but...
[21] [email protected]: I am not so optimistic
[21] [email protected]: my psych. says nothing is strong enough to beat it
[21] [email protected]: I have it 11 years
[21] [email protected]: tried every medicine
[21] [email protected]: every way of thinking
[21] Rui : golly, does your psyche have it?
[21] [email protected]: elektroshock
[21] [email protected]: no psych does not have it, but knows that..
[21] Rui : knows from where?
[21] [email protected]: ehm be honest, all the people on the forum are seeking. the way out of that dream
[21] [email protected]: so it's not simple., maybe impossible
[21] [email protected]:
[21] [email protected]: and trust me I tried every mediciation
[21] Rui : do u have nike shoes?
[21] [email protected]: haha, none
[21] Rui : or is it adidas?
[21] [email protected]: why?
[21] Rui : the motto
[21] [email protected]: ehm don't now the brand
[21] Rui : impossible is nothing
[21] Rui : i believe that wilter
[21] [email protected]: ok, but in short, what we got with johan.
[21] [email protected]: to think yourself back in your body
[21] Rui : to think? wrong
[21] Rui : to feel
[21] [email protected]: eleven years, i tried to think everything
[21] [email protected]: also negotiate it
[21] Rui : to feel into the body
[21] Rui : thats why we say body
[21] [email protected]: do you know 'dreamer' from that forum
[21] Rui : because body doesn think
[21] [email protected]: she is a very longtimer
[21] Rui : it feels
[21] Rui : it has dynamics
[21] Rui : i dont personally
[21] [email protected]: ands say it is a neurological state,
[21] [email protected]: hmm oke
[21] [email protected]: back
[21] Rui : of course its a state
[21] Rui : its a state i get in and out everydayt
[21] [email protected]: I have to think a couple of seconds if they ask me if i have a relationship or if i have a car
[21] [email protected]: such simple questions.
[21] [email protected]: oke, it's a state you flipflop everyday
[21] [email protected]: in/out
[21] [email protected]: but you get out
[21] Rui : yeah, my thing now is to find a way to get more and more out
[21] [email protected]: that's good men
[21] Rui : yes
[21] Rui : i can do it
[21] Rui : i only need time with myself without pressure
[21] [email protected]: i never get out
[21] Rui : like a bath
[21] Rui : does it perfectly
[21] [email protected]: it's a dream, i feel not that i am 28
[21] Rui : do u feel good with a bath?
[21] [email protected]: i have no bath haha
[21] [email protected]: only a shower
[21] Rui : lol
[21] Rui : yeah
[21] [email protected]: i do not feel better then
[21] Rui : ok
[21] Rui : heres another tip
[21] [email protected]: yeah, i think it also had to do with accepting your age/growing up
[21] Rui : do a nice hot showeer
[21] Rui : then
[21] Rui : right before you leave you pull the cold water
[21] [email protected]: or a very very cold one
[21] Rui : and shower with cold water for 10 seconds
[21] [email protected]: so you can really feel your body
[21] Rui : yeah
[21] [email protected]: but are you having the real / dp/dr?
[21] Rui : its great
[21] Rui : i did
[21] [email protected]: YES
[21] Rui : i did
[21] Rui : 4 years from hell
[21] Rui : i had memory losses too
[21] Rui : just read a klot
[21] Rui : read a lot
[21] [email protected]: oke oke
[21] Rui : and get social
[21] [email protected]: but. i tried everything
[21] [email protected]: even elektroshock
[21] [email protected]: read a lot about dp/dr or reading in general ?
[21] Rui : in general
[21] [email protected]: yeah
[21] [email protected]: if that doesn't have affect on it, then nothing will
[21] Rui : one thing i did
[21] [email protected]: i think that will help you concentrating
[21] Rui : was to go and start getting good at economics
[21] Rui : why?
[21] [email protected]: going long and short on the e-mini futures
[21] Rui : posture. competition.
[21] [email protected]:
[21] Rui : lol
[21] [email protected]: no, just kidding.
[21] Rui : oh yeah
[21] Rui : i do stocks now
[21] [email protected]: I do know nothing about economics
[21] Rui : right
[21] Rui : its a new field
[21] Rui : and thats just what you need
[21] Rui : a new field of knowledge
[21] [email protected]: i did futures
[21] [email protected]: you know, accepting things you don't do with your mind but with your body, especially your breathing
[21] [email protected]: it broke me up
[21] [email protected]: so that didn't help me
[21] Rui : futures are bad
[21] Rui : i invest long term
[21] Rui : trading sucks
[21] [email protected]: i invested on the dow jones and oil
[21] Rui : lol
[21] Rui : actually
[21] [email protected]: DJ will go up for a long time
[21] Rui : its great because i can get a nice good vibe to see it grow
[21] [email protected]: but that did not make mine dp/dr better
[21] [email protected]: so that doesn't work
[21] Rui : lol
[21] Rui : what im saying
[21] [email protected]: nothing will just cure your dp/dr out of the blue, it are steps!
[21] Rui : is to learn new stuff
[21] Rui : for exaploe
[21] [email protected]: maybe
[21] Rui : i clearly was overreading spiritual stuff
[21] Rui : way way too much of that
[21] [email protected]: do you use tradestation?
[21] Rui : when you start to read other fields
[21] Rui : you will change
[21] Rui : no, web stuff
[21] [email protected]: yep... stop reading about spirtiuality, deceases and stuff
[21] Rui : its crap
[21] Rui : ufos and all crap
[21] Rui : stop x-files
[21] [email protected]: Rui, do you think sitting behind the computers too much also causes this ?
[21] Rui : thats a tough one
[21] Rui : u see
[21] Rui : im a programmer!
[21] Rui :
[21] [email protected]: yeah me too
[21] Rui : its a bitch
[21] Rui : i have to do it
[21] [email protected]: AND SO ARE MANY OF THE DP/DR'S !!
[21] Rui : i tend to just go into the drwaing board a lot
[21] [email protected]: You now see the pattern ???
[21] Rui : really?
[21] Rui : do u have a poll on that?
[21] [email protected]: I will paint tomorrow the whole day
[21] Rui : yeah
[21] Rui : thats great
[21] [email protected]: not really, but i think 90% of them are
[21] Rui : great johan
[21] [email protected]: we have to get behind the flower* computer
[21] [email protected]: I already gave up being a programmer
[21] [email protected]: Im now becoming a professional diver
[21] [email protected]: I want to move to some nice island to be a dive instructor
[21] [email protected]: u still there??
[21] Rui : wow!
[21] Rui : amazing
[21] Rui : that is amazing
[21] [email protected]:
[21] Rui : really
[21] Rui : you are not that stuck...
[21] [email protected]: no you have to feel pretty good
[21] [email protected]: btw i also read about Temperal Lobe Epilipsie.. what if sitting behind the computer so much causes this ?
[21] [email protected]: no i feel extremely shitty
[21] [email protected]: but i do things anyway
[21] Rui : yep
[21] Rui : indeed
[21] Rui : that is really screwed
[21] Rui : i have to really think about that one
[21] Rui : changing profession is screwed
[21] Rui : tough one
[21] [email protected]: I went through an enormous trauma, its been like ive been in a sekt for three years... but flower*, i wont give up, i have a life to live....
[21] Rui : i should do it, however
[21] [email protected]: yeah you should
[21] [email protected]: Your life is sooooooooooooo much more important then ANY job!
[21] Rui : ditto hjohan
[21] [email protected]: but Rui, i was not anxious
[21] [email protected]: I got a motorcycle accident
[21] [email protected]: no you were
[21] [email protected]: oke, headpain etc.
[21] [email protected]: because you got bullied
[21] [email protected]: you dont feel save because of that
[21] Rui : trauma
[21] [email protected]: after a couple of days i tried to eat pure hashies
[21] [email protected]: not then and not now
[21] [email protected]: nothing.
[21] [email protected]: 2 days later I tried more pure hashies
[21] Rui : that accident was trauma
[21] [email protected]: and 2,5 hours later
[21] [email protected]: in a conversation I flipped
[21] [email protected]: do u think a braindamage?
[21] [email protected]: hmm.. i think the bullying was..... but yeah perhaps also the accident
[21] [email protected]: NOOOOO!
[21] [email protected]: i felt on my head
[21] [email protected]: You don't have any damage!
[21] Rui : no dude
[21] [email protected]: u don't know
[21] Rui : trauma
[21] [email protected]: trauma
[21] Rui : trauma is not psysical
[21] [email protected]: = FEAR
[21] Rui : not in the real sense
[21] [email protected]: in one second. i lost everything
[21] Rui : trauma is this primitive crap
[21] [email protected]: and i wasnt't woriing oid
[21] [email protected]: nothing
[21] [email protected]: in a conversation
[21] [email protected]: after eating pure hashies
[21] [email protected]: but not much.
[21] Rui : forget that
[21] [email protected]: and after 2,5 hours
[21] Rui : what do u think that did?
[21] [email protected]: hashies
[21] Rui : it was just a starter
[21] [email protected]: yes, but it was the trigger
[21] [email protected]: stop thinking about that, see the bigger image...
[21] Rui : the trauma was stucked already has excess energy
[21] Rui : thats what we all have
[21] [email protected]: i puta topic about it and a reply was: hash did it
[21] [email protected]: true
[21] [email protected]: and i think it is
[21] [email protected]: no that was just the trigger
[21] Rui : the key here is that
[21] Rui : right now
[21] Rui : our nervous systems are in full swing
[21] Rui : they are activated
[21] [email protected]: so without the accident i would not have it
[21] Rui : energy in overload
[21] [email protected]: ow my god
[21] Rui : energy
[21] Rui : psy energy overload
[21] Rui : body awareness
[21] Rui : body is key
[21] Rui : thats what we believe
[21] Rui : we want to enable the body to release it
[21] Rui : thats what my last post are about and johans
[21] [email protected]: but if there was no motorcycle accident..
[21] Rui : no trauma
[21] Rui : u wouldnt be talking to me
[21] [email protected]: neurologists say there was no braindamage, and it's not neurological
[21] [email protected]: do you think it will go away by saying 'but what if....' ???
[21] [email protected]: and psychologists say it triggers by the hasshies
[21] Rui : dude, im going home today
[21] Rui : right now im in pain
[21] Rui : later i will not be in pain
[21] Rui : i know that
[21] Rui : i will be dp free and i will start to laugh because i can
[21] Rui : and i want
[21] Rui : because i want at least 2hours per day of joy
[21] Rui : ure right
[21] Rui : computers are crap
[21] [email protected]: yup
[21] Rui : i should just go into a long vacation into the wild
[21] Rui : and eat berries
[21] [email protected]: hahah
[21] [email protected]: or become a professional diver
[21] Rui : lol
[21] Rui : almost gone here
[21] Rui : u guys ate up my work time here
[21] Rui : lucky i dont need to work all day
[21] Rui : im lucky in my job
[21] Rui : very lucky
[21] [email protected]:
[21] [email protected]: no not really
[21] [email protected]: because it flower* you up
[21] [email protected]: hmm.. i have to give up my addiction, computers&internet .....
[21] Rui : i dont game anylonger
[21] Rui : i bought this huge graphics board
[21] Rui : and i dont use it!
[21] Rui : its hilarious
[21] [email protected]:
[21] [email protected]: lets quit computers....
[21] Rui : damn
[21] Rui : yeah
[21] Rui : i should
[21] Rui : or at least...
[21] [email protected]: flower* rui, we cant talk anymore
[21] Rui : lcds...
[21] [email protected]: no no... quiting is the only option... I think we're meditating the whole day by watching only one thing...
[21] Rui : LOL!
[21] Rui : LOL!
[21] Rui : GREAT!
[21] Rui : LOL! thats great!
[21] Rui : wow!
[21] [email protected]:
[21] Rui : flower*!
[21] [email protected]: YUP!
[21] [email protected]: That's it
[21] Rui : flower*!
[21] Rui : lola!
[21] Rui : dude
[21] [email protected]:
[21] Rui : thats it!
[21] [email protected]: HAHAH
[21] Rui : its like this zone
[21] Rui : we're zoned out
[21] Rui : things dont change a lot
[21] Rui : no 3d
[21] Rui : its flat
[21] Rui : its boring
[21] Rui : you go into this zone
[22] [email protected]: ok we're done
[22] [email protected]: lets post a BIG post on dpselfhelp.com
[22] Rui : lol
[22] Rui : ok dude
[22] Rui : you take care of that
[22] [email protected]: hahaha
[22] Rui : post this all ?
[22] Rui : yeah
[22] Rui : post the log!


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Something additional:

[23] Rui : wow
[23] Rui : i just remembered
[23] Johan (#): its understandable but anoying...
[23] Rui : do you watch the monitor while typing?
[23] Johan (#): yeah
[23] Johan (#): blind-typing
[23] Rui : me too
[23] Johan (#):
[23] Rui : yeah
[23] Johan (#): yep yep
[23] Rui : lol
[23] Rui : shit
[23] Johan (#): it all fits
[23] Johan (#): this is the solution 100% sure


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Update:

Read this page: http://www.rider.edu/~suler/psycyber/cybaddict.html

See what this psychologist is saying:

An "altered state of consciousness" during long periods of dyad/small group interaction (*total focus and concentration on the screen, similar to a mediation/trance state*).

I'm not saying DP/DR isn't triggered by weed or a trauma, but Im quite sure we stay in this state by total focus on the screen...

I think at least 90% of the dp/dr'ers are programmers etc. typical huh ?


----------

